# Cargar modulos en el arranque

## rivapic

Uso virtualbox amenudo y ultimamente tengo que cargar vboxdrv a mano, creo recordar que antes los modulos que querias que se cargaran en el arranque se colocaban en /etc/modules pero ahora no se donde se indican.

Un saludo y muchas gracias de antemano.

----------

## pelelademadera

/etc/conf.d/modules

----------

## afb

Adiciona lo siguiente al fichero /etc/conf.d/modules

modules="${modules} vdoxdrv"

----------

## DieBarloqui

Q'tal? 

Algo muy recurrente que suele pasarme puntualmente con los módulos virtualbox es que después de actualizar no vuelven a cargarse correctamente ya que  este es un módulo externo del núcleo que no está incluido en el árbol de fuentes ni en Portage... tu OpenRc intenta cargarlos y encuentra a las fuentes del núcleo??

Si no es así, tal vez te sea útil ejecutar module-rebuild rebuild... que re compilara los paquetes. Para una mejor explicación nada mejor que la gran wiki de gentoo... 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/kernel-upgrade.xml

Espero que sea útil....

Saludos!!

Diego.-

----------

